# ports update and freebsd-update utility



## romeor (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,

I asked something similar already, but I'd like to make it clear for myself  If I use generic core and update ports via portmanager, do I have to run freebsd-update utility too? And why?

Same question about modified kernel: if I update via portmanager, do I have to run freebsd-update tool and after reboot recompile the kernel every time? (as it comes with generic after reboot).

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

The base OS and the ports are two separate entities. They are updated separately too.

As long as you don't upgrade your base OS to the next major release version you don't have to rebuild your ports. Do keep an eye on /usr/src/UPDATING and /usr/ports/UPDATING. Sometimes updates to kernel structures does require some ports to be rebuild.


----------



## romeor (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for a quick shot!
I think your answer was about generic kernel. As if I run custom kernel and use freebsd-update tool I come up with generic kernel after reboot  So I have to recompile the kernel again :/ or I can use compiled kernel, but have to set it somewhere like grub in linux?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

freebsd-update(8) can only work on a GENERIC kernel. If you have a custom kernel you'll need to rebuild it yourself.


----------



## romeor (Jan 16, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by "can only work on a GENERIC kernel" it works on custom too, but after freebsd-update finishes and I reboot the server, I come to GENERIC kernel. That's not a problem, it's just another glass of jack and cola. Or do I understand something wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, and after the boot to GENERIC you will have to rebuild your custom kernel.


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 16, 2012)

1. I want to move from 9.0 Release to Stable.Can I do it with freebsd-update?
2. If I stayed at Stable will I be able to use freebsd-update if I get some patches or updates? I read the man page but I didn't quite understand well.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

hadrons123 said:
			
		

> 1.I want to move from 9.0 Release to Stable.Can I do it with freebsd-update?


No.


> 2.If I stayed at Stable will I be able to use freebsd-update if I get some patches or updates?


No.

freebsd-update(8) only works for RELEASE versions.


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there any other binary upgrade application available for moving from Release to stable?
Or
Is building the world and kernel from sources, the only way to keep the base up to date?


----------



## romeor (Jan 16, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, and after the boot to GENERIC you will have to rebuild your custom kernel.




Thank You very much.

now a bit other question: i've frebsd-updated my freebsd-p3 so it should become p6, but it is still p3 and says:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.2-RELEASE-p6.
```

and uname


```
FreeBSD mysql1.levira.local 8.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Sep 27 18:45:57 UTC 2011
```


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 16, 2012)

@romeor
see this


----------



## romeor (Jan 16, 2012)

understood. thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

hadrons123 said:
			
		

> Is there any other binary upgrade application available for moving from Release to stable?


No.


> Is building the world and kernel from sources, the only way to keep the base up to date?


No. Using the source you can update from any version to any version (including -STABLE and -CURRENT). Using freebsd-update(8) you can only update a RELEASE to another RELEASE or patch level.

Building world on a recent machine shouldn't take that long though, a few hours at most.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 17, 2012)

One can build world on a fast machine, rsync (carefully) onto   /src /obj  on a thumbdrive, mount the thumbdrive 
	
	



```
mount -t ufs -o union /dev/da0 /usr
```
 and install from the thumbdrive on a machine that is too slow to buildworld, or has too small a disk for the source and compile files in  /usr  (Just a piece of information for third parties reading this thread, hopefully no
typo's). (Upgraded a machine from v6 directly to v9 that way, but as the buildworld failed multiple instances, 
	
	



```
make && make install
```
 in various places in  /src  had to experimentally be repeated until the installworld would complete.  (Not easily recommendable).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> One can build world on a fast machine, rsync (carefully) onto   /src /obj  on a thumbdrive


You can also export those read-only with NFS.


----------

